
Ask HN: How to get started with mechatronics? - remolacha
I’m a software dev, and I recently came across videos of this coffee robot (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wsj.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;robot-baristas-serve-up-the-future-of-coffee-at-cafe-x-1485781201). I’m really interested in building a small scale hobby project inspired by the coffee robot, but I’m not even sure what to search for. Can anyone suggest some resources or even tell me what search strings to Google? (“Mechatronics”? “Automation engineering”? “Robot arm control”?) I’m fascinated but at a loss.
======
aiscapehumanity
I think it would be similar to diving into electronics, and particularly
robotic design in general, essentially a microcosm of electrical engineering
with machine tool knowledge? I am merely a biologist by degree here, but i too
want to build some hobby level skill in that direction.

